# Anzeigeproblem mit Elite-4x



## rvs14 (10. August 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir das Elite-4X für den Bodden/Strelasund zugelegt. 

Ich habe erste Einstellungen getroffen und bin dann raus aufs Wasser. Dort wurden mir auf dem Display überall rote und Grüne Pixel(Bildpunkte) dargestellt, daraufhin stellte ich die Empfindlichkeit herunter und die Pixel sind verschwunden, allerdings konnte ich daraufhin keine einzige Fischsichel sehen. 

Was meint ihr, woran liegt es das alles so verpixelt ist? Verwirbelungen vom Motor o.Ä?







Ich danke euch für jede Antwort!


----------



## pxrxx12 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Anzeigeproblem mit Elite-4x*

Einige Fragen:
1. Ist das eine neues oder gebrauchtes Gerät?
2. Zeigt das Echolot diesen Effekt auch, wenn der Motor nicht läuft und das Boot nur driftet?
3.Warst Du bei den Fischsicheln denn sicher, dass auch Fisch da waren?

Einfach so aus dem hohlen Bauch: Rote/blaue Pixel bei der Bildschirmanzeige bei normaler Empfindlichkeitseinstellung könnten Zeichen für eine mangelhafte Verbindung sein.
Ich würde einmal die Kontakte prüfen und die Lage des Gebers.Möglich wären auch Störungen anderer elektronischer Geräte.


----------



## rvs14 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Anzeigeproblem mit Elite-4x*



paree12 schrieb:


> Einige Fragen:
> 1. Ist das eine neues oder gebrauchtes Gerät?
> 2. Zeigt das Echolot diesen Effekt auch, wenn der Motor nicht läuft und das Boot nur driftet?
> 3.Warst Du bei den Fischsicheln denn sicher, dass auch Fisch da waren?
> ...



1. neues Gerät
2. ja
3. Ich habe mich da wohl nicht richtig ausgedrückt . Ich hab nie ne Sichel gesehen, immer nur Punkte. 

Der Anschluss sollte eigentlich okay sein, der Geber ist parralel zum Grund ausgerichtet. Andere elektrische Geräte habe ich eigentlich nicht dabei.


----------



## pxrxx12 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Anzeigeproblem mit Elite-4x*

Ich meinte vorrangig die Anschlußverbindung wie Strom und Echogeber am Gerät.
Beim Humminbird 400x z.B. ist die Echoverbindung nicht durch eine ÜBerwurfmutter gesichert, so dass evtl. einzelnen Kontakte nicht 100% Verbindung haben, wenn der Stecker ein wenig verkantet. 
Ich kenne das Lowrance 4x nicht, sind da alle Verbindungen "schraubgesichert" ?
Ansonsten gib das Gerät zum Händler zurück und lass es überprüfen.
Bei Lowrance würde ich mich nicht unbedingt wundern, wenn ein Defekt vorliegt.


----------



## rvs14 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Anzeigeproblem mit Elite-4x*



paree12 schrieb:


> Ich meinte vorrangig die Anschlußverbindung wie Strom und Echogeber am Gerät.
> Beim Humminbird 400x z.B. ist die Echoverbindung nicht durch eine ÜBerwurfmutter gesichert, so dass evtl. einzelnen Kontakte nicht 100% Verbindung haben, wenn der Stecker ein wenig verkantet.
> Ich kenne das Lowrance 4x nicht, sind da alle Verbindungen "schraubgesichert" ?
> Ansonsten gib das Gerät zum Händler zurück und lass es überprüfen.
> Bei Lowrance würde ich mich nicht unbedingt wundern, wenn ein Defekt vorliegt.



Jo bei Lowrance sind die Anschlüsse auch Schraubgesichert.  

Ich überprüf morgen nochmal alles und wenn es nicht geht, kommts zurück zum Händler.


----------



## Potti87 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Anzeigeproblem mit Elite-4x*

Wie sieht das Bild im Simulationsmodus aus? Setze nochmal alle Einstellungen auf Werkseinstellungen zurück und dann probiere nochmal.


----------



## rvs14 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Anzeigeproblem mit Elite-4x*



Potti87 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das Bild im Simulationsmodus aus? Setze nochmal alle Einstellungen auf Werkseinstellungen zurück und dann probiere nochmal.



In der Simulation siehts natürlich top aus, das mit den Werkseinstellungen habe ich schon mehrfach probiert.


----------



## Potti87 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Anzeigeproblem mit Elite-4x*

Wenn Neugerät umtauschen, mein Elite 4X hat von anfang an einwandfrei funktioniert. Nehme mal an dein Geber wird einen Defekt haben.


----------



## rvs14 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Anzeigeproblem mit Elite-4x*

Hier nochmal ein Bild: 





Könnt ihr mir jetzt evtl. sagen ob es normal oder ein Defekt ist?


----------



## Windelwilli (9. September 2013)

*AW: Anzeigeproblem mit Elite-4x*

Auf wieviel % ist bei Dir die Empfindlichkeit?

Wenn ich die bei meinem 4x zu hoch einstelle, sieht's genauso aus wie auf deinen Fotos.
Meine ist bei 60%


----------



## Scholler (15. September 2013)

*AW: Anzeigeproblem mit Elite-4x*

ist ansonsten dieses Gerät gut?


----------

